# Other Marques 0-60 and 0-100 times



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I know its another 'Marque' if you can call it a 'Marque' :lol: but my Scooby according to Prodrive does

0-60 4.62
0-100 12.2

Just as well its getting a custom remap on the weekend


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> I know its another 'Marque' if you can call it a 'Marque' :lol: but my Scooby according to Prodrive does
> 
> 0-60 4.62
> 0-100 12.2
> ...


Well I wasn't going to...but as you brought in other marques, my motor has been quoted as follows:

0-60 3.24
0-100 7.48

These aren't timed times but those quoted by Vagweb and I think are a bit optimistic!


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

elrao said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > I know its another 'Marque' if you can call it a 'Marque' :lol: but my Scooby according to Prodrive does
> ...


*Wouldn`t you say it would be beneficial to keep this post as "TT times only" else every Tom, Dick and Harry will be waving their penis extentions around...

With Best Possible Regards To You All....*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Motorhead said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Booooo [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] :lol:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Mine is a "TT" - Twin Turbo :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

imagine if a TT WAS TO POST ON SCOOBYNET


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

caney said:


> imagine if a TT WAS TO POST ON SCOOBYNET


I think you'd be ok


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Motorhead said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Pah.

0-60 Half a day?
0-100 You're joking right?
Power - 105PS!

Form a queue girls


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

0-60: 4.6-4.8 (depends who/what you believe).
0-100: no idea but it's pretty quick.
Power: 420BHP (reckon closer to 440 with the DMS map but who knows for sure 8) ).


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

0-100 is where the crap aerodynamics and short gearing let the Scooby down, Maybe the extra 40-50 bhp i will hopefully liberate on the w/e will help

C'mon Clived that RS4 must of been quite lively


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

0-60 : 4.4 Secs
0-100 : 10.7 Secs
420 bhp standard "at the moment"............. 8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Motorhead said:


> *Wouldn`t you say it would be beneficial to keep this post as "TT times only" else every Tom, Dick and Harry will be waving their penis extentions around...
> 
> With Best Possible Regards To You All....*


Possibly why it has been posted in "Other Marques"....?!

According to Porsche website:

0-60 mph: 4.6 sec.
Top Speed: 182 mph
355 bhp @ 6,600 rpm

Can't find 0-100 anywhere :?

Elrao - 'kin 'ell that's swift! Nice one


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh, I didn't realise we were doing Top Speeds as well Jam!!! :lol: 
187mph


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Sussex_Paul said:


> Oh, I didn't realise we were doing Top Speeds as well Jam!!! :lol:
> 187mph


Ooops - thought we were - just checked back and no one else has posted vmax

Hey ho - looks like you've got 5mph on me Paul! :twisted:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jam said:


> Motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > *Wouldn`t you say it would be beneficial to keep this post as "TT times only" else every Tom, Dick and Harry will be waving their penis extentions around...
> ...


10.57 according to lets torque bhp


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

0-60 5.8secs

0-100 Next Wednesday?...

(what I do reckon, is that there's not much on here that would leave the line quicker than me...)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, my 530d feels as fast as the TT to drive, but:

0-60 - 6.8
0-100 - 19.4


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I am told the theoretical top speed is 202 mph.

I don't intend on finding out anytime soon though!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

jam said:


> Elrao - 'kin 'ell that's swift! Nice one


Still think the 997 looks nicer, so you have that one up on me!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I think the 996 turbo would be the next logical step for me, nice


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

elrao said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Elrao - 'kin 'ell that's swift! Nice one
> ...


You'll probably pass people so quickly they won't even know what marque it is, never mind which model - so it's academic  8)


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

It doesn't need to all be about big power hikes.
4,9 and 12.3 I believe are the quoted times for my 111r.
(From a n/a 1.8 engine with less than 190bhp).


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

jam said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Its academic as there is nowhere you can use all that power over here anyway, so sitting in traffic having your car admired is more important!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

drjam said:


> It doesn't need to all be about big power hikes.
> 4,9 and 12.3 I believe are the quoted times for my 111r.
> (From a n/a 1.8 engine with less than 190bhp).


They're ignoring us - it's all about the bhp for these boys... :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

0-60 5.5
0-100 13.8

Not bad for a hairdresser's auto 'box boulevard cruiser :lol:

111R is nice BTW


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTwiggy said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't need to all be about big power hikes.
> ...


I'd bet you 2 are pretty spritely round a track as well


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

TTwiggy said:


> 0-60 5.8secs
> 
> 0-100 Next Wednesday?...
> 
> (what I do reckon, is that there's not much on here that would leave the line quicker than me...)


Is that for a 140 pony Elise?


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > 0-60 5.8secs
> ...


nope, just 134...(AND it's the engine from a Corolla!)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmm not bad at all then, I nearly bought a 190 Elise before I got the SLK (can't remember which model/designation it was though) but in the end as an only car it was a bit too much.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

0-60 - 2.96s 

0-100 - 6.51s 

0-120 - 9.47s 

Vmax - 156 mph :?

122 BHP

(According to Fast Bikes Magazine August 2006)

Bike weighs 210kgs fully fuelled, I weigh about 90kg with a lid, leathers and boots, 300kg total so a little over 400BHP/Tonne.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> I'd bet you 2 are pretty spritely round a track as well


ahhhh... but that's where being able to drive it properly becomes crucial... 

(we need to carry lots of pace through the corners, since we don't have much torque to blast out of them if we cock it up).


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Should be quoting bhp/tonne.  Thats where the Lotus comes into it's own.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

drjam said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'd bet you 2 are pretty spritely round a track as well
> ...


i'd second that 

thought I was doing ok at Hethel until Alastair McQueen (legendary Lotus test driver) took over and showed me how is should be done :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ag said:


> 0-120 - 9.47s


  now that is fast 8)


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

My T350...

0 to 60 mph: 4.4 seconds
0 to 100 mph: 9.5 seconds

Only thing is I sold it last week


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

So what you gonna replace it with?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

ResB said:


> Should be quoting bhp/tonne.  Thats where the Lotus comes into it's own.


360BHP/Tonne :twisted:

Don't think many Elises will beat that!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

elrao said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Should be quoting bhp/tonne.  Thats where the Lotus comes into it's own.
> ...


No no no, you don't count.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

You won't be far off with the GT3 ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So who has the most girth then? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> So who has the most girth then? :wink:


You do of course :wink:

As for top speed (had no idea initially that was being quoted). I've had 182 on the clock & 174 on the GPS & through timing beams. Had room for i reckon another 10-15MPH, but would need an awful lot of tarmac to try.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

elrao said:


> You won't be far off with the GT3 ...


About 320bhp/tonne...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > You won't be far off with the GT3 ...
> ...


...and by far the best car on this Forum. 

Prices and specs confirmed?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > So who has the most girth then? :wink:
> ...












..and we think TT drivers may get a little anal about car stuff.

Caymen Club has TTOC trumped. I don't think Porsches suffer from leather sag tho. :lol:


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

elrao said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Should be quoting bhp/tonne.  Thats where the Lotus comes into it's own.
> ...


Mine does!
:-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I think B3eves one is reasonbly swift as well


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Are you running a supercharger Phil - or is it an engine swap jobby?

P.S. I was thinking that we should have an 'other marques' meet - there's some intersting metal (and plastic) on here, and a 'share and compare' could be fun...


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> So what you gonna replace it with?


Not sure but something more practical and less expensive to run... so probably big and slow...


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> Are you running a supercharger Phil - or is it an engine swap jobby?
> 
> P.S. I was thinking that we should have an 'other marques' meet - there's some intersting metal (and plastic) on here, and a 'share and compare' could be fun...


Its an engine swap - got a supercharged Honda in place of the old k series.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

PhilJ said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you running a supercharger Phil - or is it an engine swap jobby?
> ...


yep - that'd do it!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

garyc said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > elrao said:
> ...


No not yet...  I did touch base with them last weekend and they are just waiting...just like me.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

PhilJ said:


> Its an engine swap - got a supercharged Honda in place of the old k series.


So what are you getting out of it? An Elise can't weigh much, about 3/4 tonne? Although that engine must weigh a bit more than the original 1.8 lump?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Test drove an Elise SC yesterday which (IIRC) is 0-60 in 4.4 and 0-100 in 10,f*&%$*g felt like it too!
Jesus imagine what a Honda SCd one with 300 bhp would do  !


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

paulie1 said:


> Test drove an Elise SC yesterday which (IIRC) is 0-60 in 4.4 and 0-100 in 10,f*&%$*g felt like it too!
> Jesus imagine what a Honda SCd one with 300 bhp would do  !


A Honda s/c car weighs about 100kg less than a Toyota powered car too - they have a lighter subframe, no abs etc.


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

jam said:


> Motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > *Wouldn`t you say it would be beneficial to keep this post as "TT times only" else every Tom, Dick and Harry will be waving their penis extentions around...
> ...


This was originally in the MK1 section, that is why I submitted the above post, it was subsequently moved into the other marques section..

Ok with you Jammy baby ??

Thank You..


----------



## hallsie (Aug 10, 2006)

Long time since ive been on.
Glad i found this one........ thanks Bam

TVR Tuscan 2

0 to 60 mph: 3.8 seconds

0 to 100 mph: 8.1 seconds

Max power: 380 bhp @ 7000 rpm

Max torque: 310 ft lbs @ 5250 rpm

Maximum speed: 160+ mph which is what TVR quote, 
suposedly 189mph but that would be scary as F**K!!

Ill give it a go against tho porkers any time............ he he he
:lol: 
Might even give ya scooby a go!
(only on the straights tho.....)
Stu


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

4 wheels : 0-60 in low 5's

2 wheels : 0-60 in about 3 ..... but not with me on it! :lol:

8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Motorhead said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Motorhead said:
> ...


Should've edited it when it was moved then, shouldn't you :wink:

But yes, it's fine with me! :-*


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

hallsie said:


> Long time since ive been on.
> Glad i found this one........ thanks Bam
> 
> TVR Tuscan 2
> ...


Don't think i'll have my porka long enough unfortunately, but it would be fun to try


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

hallsie said:


> Long time since ive been on.
> Glad i found this one........ thanks Bam
> 
> TVR Tuscan 2
> ...


Yeah, as long as you dont have to turn any corners and the engine doesnt blow up! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

sico said:


> hallsie said:
> 
> 
> > Long time since ive been on.
> ...


I've seen him turn his TVR around on the spot :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

sico said:


> hallsie said:
> 
> 
> > Long time since ive been on.
> ...


old ones are the best hey... [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

elrao said:


> hallsie said:
> 
> 
> > Long time since ive been on.
> ...


Bring it to a LEEK meet ,i know a few nice straight stretches :wink:


----------



## hallsie (Aug 10, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > hallsie said:
> ...


I know.
its a late 2004 engine tho, with a full runover and excellent bill of health from austec.................
Ill be happy to stick it up a straight at the next LEEK meet hornster!!
Stu


----------



## hallsie (Aug 10, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > hallsie said:
> ...


I know.
its a late 2004 engine tho, with a full runover and excellent bill of health from austec.................
Ill be happy to stick it up a straight at the next LEEK meet hornster!!
Stu


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

When is the next LEEK meet? I may finally have my car back from Porsche by then!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

elrao said:


> When is the next LEEK meet? I may finally have my car back from Porsche by then!


 :wink: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=109355


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > When is the next LEEK meet? I may finally have my car back from Porsche by then!
> ...


Hmm, getting married on the 5th ... so will be off to Mauritius when you guys are having your curry!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

elrao said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > elrao said:
> ...


Piss poor excuse .......... :wink: Good luck on the 5th 

(if she dosen't turn up I'll order an extra papapdom !


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


May it is then! :wink: ....Good luck


----------

